# Project supplies - wholesale



## Al_in_OH (Dec 7, 2016)

All,
I am getting started with a part-time woodworking business. I am curious if there are wholesalers out there for woodworking businesses. As an example, I setup an account with Walzcraft, who do not sell retail and only sell wholesale to woodworking companies. They are a good supplier of custom doors, trim, refacing materials, etc. But are there such companies for buying other woodworking supplies? Like drawer slides, hinges, other cabinetry accessories, screws, glue, finishes, sandpaper and whatever else I'm not thinking of.
Thanks all!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Almost everyone offers wholesale discounts, if you ask? Just need business license, and/or tax exemption certification. The value of discount depends heavily on purchase volume. Small purchaser's get really small discounts.

Ask google maps to show you 'woodworking suppliers near XXXXX', with XXXX being your city location.
Probably find a Würth group, or Würth Baer distributor in area.

Most all sawmills or lumber yards that sell hardware and/or finishing supplies, also offer wholesale accounts/discounts. CR Muterspaw and Kiem near middle of Ohio have wholesale programs.

If you want discount on finishing supplies, need to buy from finishing distributor (not big box or retail store). Look for distributors carrying: Renner, Milesi, IC&S-ILVA, ML Campbell, Mohawk, or find Sherwin Williams INDUSTRIAL distribution location. Ohio is home to Waterlox, Homestead, and a couple of local boutique wood finish mfg as well.

Used Würth Baer, Distributor Services Inc, and Edward B. Mueller for wholesale in Cinci many decades ago, if you are in SW corner of state?

IME - For many items like glue, or sandpaper; unless you are buying several full cases; often find online or local sale prices to be similar to low level wholesale discount locally. The only advantages of buying from a local distributor are: less time spent, and you increase your relationship value; which can open up larger discounts on everything.

Many hardware items are PITA to find at discount right now. Supply issues have made some Blum and other brands of drawer slides hard to find. And when you do find whole sale hardware distributor; can only buy full case quantities. Not many small shops need a case of 1000 hinges, or pallet of drawer slides? 

FWIW - As you get further into business, you will soon learn that spending too much time chasing the lowest price on supplies, only means you lose more money on project. It's best to quote parts to customers at/near retail, and buy from a local reliable wholesale source that uses least amount of your time. Chasing discounted parts is best left to a full time purchasing staff. 

YMMV


----------



## Al_in_OH (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the information Klutz. That is what I was after and just wasn't sure where to start to look. 
I am familiar with CR Muterspaw, though I have never ordered from them.
Now that you mentioned Wurth-Baer, I do remember using them years ago when I worked at a cabinetry shop. It had just been too long ago to remember. Memories of the big orange Baer catalog came back to me! 
I have run into the same issues with hardware suppliers. I tried to order drawers slides and they were going to take like 6 weeks. I had to find from another supplier.
And to your last point, I agree 100%. I have spent countless (literally) hours trying to find the best price on supplies/materials. The least amount of suppliers that I have the better. I want to be able to setup an ordering process so my wife or children can order things as I need them. Using the same supplier every time will help with that.
I am bookmarking your post so I can reference later. Thanks again. It's been a big help.


----------

